# Ford super duty f250 manual locking hubs



## trueleaffan (Oct 29, 2014)

Call me crazy but i bought a work truck from a truck broker with just about nothing in it but a radio and a/c. I didn't realize it had manual locking hubs nor did i think they existed. First time buying a Ford truck. My question is: Whats the benefit to this?


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

MUCH MORE RELIABLE


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What he said, like what year, model?


----------



## trueleaffan (Oct 29, 2014)

2016 F250 (gas) superduty . So there's no electrical issues underneath like i had with my G.M trucks?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No electrical or vacuum to apply the front differential. And it only locks them in when you lock in the hubs saving wear and tear and gas mileage.


----------



## trueleaffan (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I'm a bit of a rookie i guess with the Fords.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I take it you have a lever on the floor? And new trucks are just like a new girl friend. They are great in the beginning, but after a while, it becomes routine, and they just cost you money.


----------



## trueleaffan (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me! I've got to go and pick up groceries now. You are right though, it's good and tight now....


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

yeah, they get loose over time. hopefully its your own doing, but you have to expect yours is always treated different when you loan it out...
advise to 'exercise' the 4WD locks every month or so to lubricate the needle bearings in the u-joints. otherwise they can take a set and damage themselves when you finally do put it into 4WD.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I personally prefer them. My last truck had it, and the one before was auto hubs that failed, and I replaced them with warn hubs and locked them manually. My new truck has auto hubs, and I just don't really trust it I guess. 
Also, lock them before you need them. I used to just lock them in December and only unlock if we had a long spell without snow.


----------

